# A Northeast Thing?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Get a life.

Regards, Mike

And check out the truck "myth" video at the bottom.

http://www.autoblog.com/2015/01/20/couple-fined-parking-ford-f150-their-own-driveway/


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Silly. It's obviously not a commercial vehicle BUT anyone who buys a house with an HOA really needs to research this stuff. It's always something. There are stories about people complaining "but I can't have a satellite dish?!", "you mean my shed has to be the same color as my house?!", "no mowing the lawn Saturday morning before 9??"... No matter what you're doing, read the fine print before signing anything.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Silly. It's obviously not a commercial vehicle BUT anyone who buys a house with an HOA really needs to research this stuff. It's always something. There are stories about people complaining "but I can't have a satellite dish?!", "you mean my shed has to be the same color as my house?!", "no mowing the lawn Saturday morning before 9??"... No matter what you're doing, read the fine print before signing anything.


It seems as easy as that. But many people trust their real estate agents to tell them these things. Agents usually aren't that smart to find out about their clients enough to read through the HOA docs and point out these things if they are important to their clients before the home is bought or even before they make an offer. Or the agent doesn't want to mess up their sale. Easy solution though for this person. Use the garage that the house has! Get your junk out of there so you can put the truck in.

Also many times HOAs require the shed to not only match the house in color, but match it in materials also. Expensive shed if the house is brick or rock.

I heard about one HOA in south Denver that doesn't even allow any kind of pickup truck to be parked outside the garage. Even visitors.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

When my brother-in-law lived in Florida he could not park his truck in the drive way. Some of the snow birds made the rounds every day and made notes. A meeting would be called and home owners fined.

Dog poop left in your yard (even if you did not own a dog) was a fine.

House dogs were not allowed on the fenced patio unattended.

After a series if unexpected flat tires the rules became more lax.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It ain't a "northeast thing", it's a "stupid idiots can be found anywhere" thing. 
My FIL lives in Melbourne, FL and the regulations they have in their community border on ridiculous.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> It ain't a "northeast thing", it's a "stupid idiots can be found anywhere" thing.
> My FIL lives in Melbourne, FL and the regulations they have in their community border on ridiculous.


Well.....1/2 the people in FL are from the I-95 corridor in.....the Northeast. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Well.....1/2 the people in FL are from the I-95 corridor in.....the Northeast.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Excellent point mike.....JD we may be on to something  very plausible


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think the Northeast, being so densely populated triggers people to make lots of laws to "protect" each other from themselves.

I'm waiting for the first person in my neighborhood to start bitching about me having a few pieces on my property.

I keep my 550 garaged and some of my equipment is stored inside a nicely built barn in the back corner of my property.

Snowplowing 1/2 the driveways on the lane and living all the way in the back probably helps me, too.

Its pretty rural where I live, too..... 1,000 acre farm one parcel over from me.

City of Wilmington, DE 5 miles south of me. Hard to believe I live close to a city- you'd never know it.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I can't figure why somebody would want to buy a house in an area that somebody else can tell you exactly what you can or not do..."the house has to be painted 1 of 3 colors", "can't have a boat", "can't park in the drive" "Can't mow before 9 on Saturday" Can't fart outside".......

If I* BUY* the house, them damn-it, it -and the yard- are *MINE*.

That's one thing that I thank GOD for all the time, He blessed me to live in an area that we do our own thing pretty much, as long as it is legal. My neighbor don't fuss about 5 vehicles parked in the yard, or the hay mower, 2 rakes, tedder, 3 balers, bush-hog, etc. Heck, they got as much junk- er- stuff around their place as I have.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

urednecku said:


> " My neighbor don't fuss about 5 vehicles parked in the yard, or the hay mower, 2 rakes, tedder, 3 balers, bush-hog, etc. Heck, they got as much junk- er- stuff around their place as I have.


Hey its only junk if you dont ever use it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

urednecku said:


> I can't figure why somebody would want to buy a house in an area that somebody else can tell you exactly what you can or not do..."the house has to be painted 1 of 3 colors", "can't have a boat", "can't park in the drive" "Can't mow before 9 on Saturday" Can't fart outside".......
> If I* BUY* the house, them damn-it, it -and the yard- are *MINE*.
> 
> That's one thing that I thank GOD for all the time, He blessed me to live in an area that we do our own thing pretty much, as long as it is legal. My neighbor don't fuss about 5 vehicles parked in the yard, or the hay mower, 2 rakes, tedder, 3 balers, bush-hog, etc. Heck, they got as much junk- er- stuff around their place as I have.


I'm lucky that way, too. Nobody has said a word to me about my stuff, but I go out of my way to keep it shedded and looking good. We live on a private lane. We got one guy who is a "junker". Had piles of old fuel tanks, pipes, tires, etc. nobody hassled him at all. I think his wife finally made him clean it up. Lol
In jersey & up near that sewer NYC, I hear you can't even put out an American flag without getting a notice in the mail.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Worst thing I have about the move-ins to our rural areas is they come in and want to implement some of the rules that they moved to get away from. Kind of like somebody going on a long vacation to get away from everybody and everything yet send post cards saying wish you were here.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Agree!! 
We get city people that cry for expensive tax payer funded projects. Then they get relocated and leave us with the tax bill.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I think its spurred on by people pushing the limits, for example, in my inlaws subdivision there are like 6-8 people living in a small bungalow, all college kids. At any time there are 4-6 cars in the driveway and at least 1 but up to 3 on the road and I mean fully on the paved portion as there are no shoulders. Once it snows they don't bother shovelling and just park on the road.

The house is on a blind turn and a deep ditch so when you go around their cars, you often come very close to fairly low speed head on collisions. One day the school bus faced this and the drive put the bus in the ditch to avoid hitting someone. Police had a chat with the folks but within a month back on the road, mostly one of the cars.

So someone in the neighbourhood left notes on it to no effect. So someone threw a brick through the back window. I noticed a sign at the common mailboxes offering a reward for info, on which several people wrote "stop parking your f'ing car in the road". Very rarely cars on the road now!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

We call that "Prarie justice" in my area.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Im glad to live where I do where everyone keeps to themselves

Finally learned the one neighbor that moved from the city to mind his own damn business.... took a few years but has since mellowed out


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

City folk moving rural can be a really bad deal. They have their ideal of what rural living is without basing it on reality. Like the quarter mile 30 mph zone on a dirt road cause they have kids and dont like dust.

Teach kids.

Dont live on dirt if you dont like the dust.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't forget when they buy a chunk of land and subdivide it to make a few bucks and because 3 to 5 acres is a "huge lot". And they apparently want MORE neighbors. Something wrong with these people.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh yeah they pissed and moan about anything and everything. Didn't like corn planted directly behind their house on our property cause they couldn't see leaves in the fall. Didn't like when cows got out and on their property. Pissed and moaned when we put up a hi tensile fence around their property to keep cows on our property which has been a very good investment with our grazing

Can never please them I think they found its better to mind their own business

Kinda funny cause they have don't do any home repairs themselves, always hire a contractor. Where everyone else in the neighborhood is self sufficient as possible


----------

